# mathews triumph



## jackshouse-1555 (Sep 11, 2008)

A few weeks ago I was at a 3-d shoot and one of the guys at the shoot had just got a mathews triumph I'm a mathews man so i was dieing to shoot one to see what it was like . He let me shoot it and I liked it alot he did also but the next time I saw him he got rid of it I want to buy one but I see so many people getting rid of them I'm wondering why or whats wrong with them , I would like to hear from some of you triumph owners and ex- triumph owners , what are the good things about the bow , the bad things and the reason you got rid of the bow thanx for the feed back.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

You might want to post this in the 
*General Archery Discussion* Forum


----------



## jackshouse-1555 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanx


----------

